# Wetting in her sleep



## StevieZee (Apr 11, 2007)

Long time browser, first time poster. 

I've had my Burmese Kitten since for ~8months, since she was 12wks old.

At the start of the year in late Jan (6.5mo) she got out of the house and was missing for 2 weeks, a frightful time. She was returned by a neighbor and I immediately took her to the vet, a local one I have been using. Her right ear was torn up pretty badly which I was given antibiotics for and has now healed well, but she was healthy apart from that.

Since then whenever she sleeps she moves violently and kicks and scratches in her sleep, like she is running or fighting. Sometimes she snarls or hisses. I wake her up whenever I notice her start and hold her for a bit and she settles down but I think she does it every time she sleeps. Coupled with the movement in her sleep she also wets herself, which has become a big problem for my housemate and myself. I can no longer have her sleep in my room because of the problem and if I leave her in the lounge room for the day she will sleep on the couch or dining chairs and wet on them. Lately it has become bad and I return home from work to find a few stains on the couch or floor. What is worse is that she must not recognize it because her legs are wet with urine and I have to bathe her almost every night. Currently she is confined to the bathroom with her bed, food, water, litter and toys while nobody is home. I hate doing it to her, but have been unable to find a solution.

While I am home with her she uses the litter tray perfectly without a problem and she has used it at night while I am asleep. Her problem is only wetting in her sleep. Hope I can find some help!

Thanks in advance.
~Steve


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Steve - most cats move while sleeping. Though what you describe may be more than most. Urinating while sleeping though is not normal. I don't think the two are connected, but you'll need to see a vet about the urination anyway. I'd like to offer some hope of any easy solution, but if this is a problem of incontinence, it might be a permanent condition.  

Best to see the vet. Knowing what you're dealing with is better than not knowing and worrying about it.


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Yes please have her checked out by a vet. Kota had this problem when she was a kitten and it turned out that she had a big bladder stone. The vet prescribed a food that dissolved it but it did take a few months. I would advise covering your couches with washable blankets and keeping your bedroom door closed (my mattress was ruined). Keep us updated.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

When we first adopted our cat, she often had nightmares. They weren’t as bad as your cats, but they went away after awhile. 

As everyone has said, check for medical problems first. I think if she is in pain or sick, it may bring about nightmares. (I’m just guessing because I have experienced that firsthand)

Regards,
Brian


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

If she was missing and came back beat up, maybe the nightmares she is having are of her traumatic time away from home. The wetting I don't know about. Vet check here.


----------

